# Unfortunate Logo!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoops!!

Somebody hasn't got much imagination to let this one through! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Didn't think anyone was THAT naive and innocent.








This is another example.

Difficult to keep still for the drill when you are wetting yourself laughing at their logo.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Probably just some dick in computers.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Probably just some dick in computers.
> 
> Steve


Not the best assistant to ask if you need extra RAM. 8O 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

And this photo taken at the *Ass*en MotoGP this weekend










but being The Netherlands they probably meant it to look exactly as it does


----------

